#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação MKT

## netpower

bom pessoal vcs conhecem algum simulado da certificação MKT?

----------


## danielmenezes

também tenho interesse ...

----------


## admskill

QUe fez o curso e eh certificado ........................... q informações vcs desejam ?????

----------


## netpower

algum simulado da prova

----------


## minelli

Existe sim, entrem em contato com o site mikrotik US.

----------


## gustkiller

alguem ai ja pediu essa prova ai no site eua?

pra ter uma noçâo de como os assuntos sao cobrados.

----------


## minelli

A prova é baseada na materia do curso. É tipo um curso on-line vc se cadastra paga o valor do curso + cert. e tem um prazo pra estudar a materia depois a prova tem um tempo se ñ fizer dentro do tempo perdeu a cert. creio que eles tenham feito assim por causa dos engraçadinhos que gostam de colar......rsssss

----------


## gustkiller

a prova é tipo abcde? ou tem que digitar os comandos? ouvi falar que é toda em linha de comandos.

----------


## minelli

Ai já ñ sei te responder, mas vou falar com um colega que a fez e qd ele me resp. posto aqui.

----------


## jasonlinux

Aprova é com questões de multiplas escolha,onde vc escolhe a questão que estiver correta e marca. Nada de linha e comando

----------


## gustkiller

blz, o unico problema é ser obrigado a tomar um curso para poder fazer a prova, deveria ser igual as provas cisco e microsoft. mas tudo bem , vamos nessa!

valeu!

----------


## sergio

> Aprova é com questões de multiplas escolha,onde vc escolhe a questão que estiver correta e marca. Nada de linha e comando



Sim, mas depende do Partner Training, pois na Mikrotik Brasil, além desta prova de múltipla escolha, caso seja aprovado, deverá fazer o teste prático com equipamentos e cenários específicos.

----------


## edielsonps

Eu fiz a prova de certiuficação vou esplica como foi 

o prova de certificação e feita no final do curso Official da Mikrotik a prova é Pratica eles constroi um cenarios com determinados problemas e lhe passam para vc resolver, e lhe dao um tempo pra vc resolver ... e a prova e paga extra, nao está incluso no valor do curso.

e como foi dito ai "MIkroitk US" a mikrotik nao é americado nao. amigos a mikrotik esta localizada na Russia da regiao da Lavtia..
para vc fazer a certificação da mikrotik e ser reconhecidos pela Mikrotik, vc tem q ir la na Russia e fazer o curso e a prova com ele.

eu mandei um email para eles e ele me informarão. 
envie um email para eles [email protected]

----------


## sergio

> Eu fiz a prova de certiuficação vou esplica como foi 
> 
> o prova de certificação e feita no final do curso Official da Mikrotik a prova é Pratica eles constroi um cenarios com determinados problemas e lhe passam para vc resolver, e lhe dao um tempo pra vc resolver ... e a prova e paga extra, nao está incluso no valor do curso.
> 
> e como foi dito ai "MIkroitk US" a mikrotik nao é americado nao. amigos a mikrotik esta localizada na Russia da regiao da Lavtia..
> para vc fazer a certificação da mikrotik e ser reconhecidos pela Mikrotik, vc tem q ir la na Russia e fazer o curso e a prova com ele.
> 
> eu mandei um email para eles e ele me informarão. 
> envie um email para eles [email protected]


Ou você perguntou algo diferente ou não entendeu a resposta. Para ser reconhecido como CONSULTANT basta fazer a prova com um Partner Training oficial e caso seja aprovado o mesmo cuidará de providenciar seu certificado e a inscrição no site da Mikrotik Latvia. Caso tenha interesse em fazer o treinamento e a prova para Partner Training, esta sim, só na Latvia.

----------


## gustkiller

valeu edielson, quais os assuntos que mais cairam? vc passou ?

----------

